

Open source project management app hits 500K downloads - markbao
http://www.linux.com/feature/138457

======
ComputerGuru
I'm sorry, but why is this such a big deal? I'm not referring to the fact
that's listed here, but rather why is it headline news that a particular not-
so-special FOSS program has reached 500k downloads?

I've had my free software reach the 500k, and 1MM marks; but didn't think to
make such a big deal about it.. can someone enlighten as to when it's
considered a news-worthy accomplishment verses when its meaningless self-
praise?

~~~
jgrahamc
I think it's a big deal for all the wrong reasons. Why would anybody want a
replacement for Microsoft Project? I thought the whole point of Microsoft
Project was to act as a warning to others!

